# [SOLVED] I-Tunes problem



## ljjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a new clap top and I installed Itunes to it. I transferred all the music and apps to the new computer and they show up in itunes. I connected my iphone to the computer but cannot manage any music or apps from the new computer. Will disabling the original computer solve that problem or is there something more going on? Please help!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: I-Tunes problem*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Have you Authorized your account on your new laptop?


----------



## ljjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I-Tunes problem*

I figured it out. I just removed it and re-installed it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: I-Tunes problem*

No worries.


----------

